# Special James Bond Release and Classics On Demand



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

For James Bond fans, Directv is going to be releasing Quantum of Solace today in 1080p on their On Demand service. They also are going to have seven of the other bond films available in SD and HD On Demand.

Pretty awesome in my book, might be the first 1080p On Demand movie I download 



Press Release said:


> EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Apr 23, 2009 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- To celebrate the arrival of the latest James Bond film, Quantum of Solace, DIRECTV, the nation's No. 1 satellite television service, will present the film in 1080p and treat customers to the "007 Collection," an instant James Bond Film festival available on DIRECTV's video on demand service.
> 
> Quantum of Solace, one of the top ten movies of 2008, will be instantly available in standard definition and HD on DIRECTV Pay Per View and in 1080p (the highest HD resolution format available for HD video enthusiasts) through DIRECTV on Demand beginning today.
> 
> ...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Good stuff Grentz, thanks.


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Grentz said:


> For James Bond fans, Directv is going to be releasing Quantum of Solace today in 1080p on their On Demand service. They also are going to have seven of the other bond films available in SD and HD On Demand.
> 
> Pretty awesome in my book, might be the first 1080p On Demand movie I download


Check your Top Movies folder. You'll probably find Quantum of Solace in 1080p there. I did.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I wish they would put something out there for free so we can see and sample the 1080p. Even cheap a$& Charlie with Dish did that at launch.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tsduke said:


> I wish they would put something out there for free so we can see and sample the 1080p. Even cheap a$& Charlie with Dish did that at launch.


DirecTV gave away a couple (or three) free movies when they first started testing 1080p..


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Would I get any added benefit with those over the regular HD PPV (My Tv doesn't support 1080p/24, just 1080p/60)?


----------



## abooch (Oct 25, 2008)

So can I only get it in 1080p through On Demand because my DVR isn't hooked up to the internet...or is it supported on the regular PPV channels?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

tsduke said:


> I wish they would put something out there for free so we can see and sample the 1080p. Even cheap a$& Charlie with Dish did that at launch.


just go into top movies. the first few minutes will play for free for most any 1080p movie.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

abooch said:


> So can I only get it in 1080p through On Demand because my DVR isn't hooked up to the internet...or is it supported on the regular PPV channels?


it may already be in your top movies.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> Would I get any added benefit with those over the regular HD PPV (My Tv doesn't support 1080p/24, just 1080p/60)?


Sadly no, unless your TV can handle the 1080p/24 input you will not be able to watch it in the 1080p version. You might try it though if you have not already as some TVs can still display the /24 content, just not native.



abooch said:


> So can I only get it in 1080p through On Demand because my DVR isn't hooked up to the internet...or is it supported on the regular PPV channels?


Unless it is in your Top Movies tab on your Playlist you will need an internet connection hooked up. None of the normal PPV channels have the 1080p content.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

Wait I have it already... Oh gee it's blu-ray. ;-)


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Yyyyaaaaawwwwnnnnnn......


----------

